# Резкая гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии. С этим можно жить и работать?



## irasch029 (18 Фев 2019)

Мне 50 лет. 17 лет работаю дворником. В этом году не зима,а что то. Снегом завалило. После новогодних праздников почувствовала себя не как обычно. За месяц сбросилось 3 килограмма веса. Это с 66 до 63 кг при росте 159 см. Появились головокружения при ходьбе и стоя. Гемоглобин 102. Холестерин 6,2. Я человек спортивный и не боюсь нагрузок. Привыкла к хорошему самочувствию, но эти признаки меня насторожили. Я пошла к терапевту. Напросилась сделать МРТ головы и артерий головы. Лучше бы не делала. Рентгенолог сказал, что у меня врождённая потология - резкая гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии с отсутствием слияния с контралатеральной ПА. Не замкнутый артериальный круг большого мозга. МРТ головного мозга без патологий. Небольшие кисты обеих гайморовых пазух. Не курю. Алкоголь не принимаю уже 14 лет ни в каком виде. Можно с этим жить и как? Давление всегда было 120-80. Сейчас понизилось 115 на 74. Голова болит редко. Сестра  говорила,что я в детстве вскакивала по ночам и была,как лунатик. Сплю рывками.Очень мнительная и нервная. Пошла сегодня к невропатологу по месту жительства- он даже и смотреть не стал. Сказал,что с возрастом у нас у всех что то меняется и начинает болеть. Решила Вам сюда написать. Буду Вам очень благодарно за профессиональный ответ. Всё таки работа у меня тяжёлая- физическая.


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2019)

@irasch029, Ирина, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (18 Фев 2019)

Конечно,  неплохо бы посмотреть рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы. . Но и по рассказу что то можно предположить. . Некоторые из мышц плечевого пояса крепятся к черепу и при интенсивной работе сковываются и затекают в месте прикрепления к голове, а это уже может способствовать головокружению.  Понажимайте пальцами, может найдете уплотнение и болезненность. . Желательно меньше нагрузку, чтобы восстановилась циркуляция и мышцы, уменьшилась отёчность .. Местно можно мазать Долобене.. Дня через 4-5 оценить,  есть ли изменение самочувствия.


----------



## irasch029 (18 Фев 2019)

@AIR, я также запланировала в этот же день процедуры МРТ сделать шею и сосуды шеи, но не смогла,т.к сердце колотило не на шутку. боль в шее бывает справа и стреляет в голову,но не часто. замечаю,когда после чистки снега, потому что движения монотонные в одну сторону и тяжесть какая при этом. а это 9-этажка с 6-ю подъездами. меня пугает не сомкнутый круг в мозге.  снимки завтра постараюсь выложить. Вы про это ничего не написали,а меня сильно тревожит диагноз. Не сделала бы МРТ и наверно легче было бы. Сейчас жму шею- нигде не больно. Только голова не много ехать начинает. Иногда при ходьбе бывает такое- как будто меня кто то в шею толкает и голова движется вперёд ног. Даже приходиться останавливаться. Или на широком пространстве делается плохо- так не к чему прислониться или подержаться. Дома спокойней.

И ещё доктор. При движениях шеей всё хрустит. В любую сторону. И при движениями плечами в зад вперёд тоже хруст по середине. В крестцово-копчиковом отделе грыжа на Ш называется.


----------



## AIR (18 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> меня пугает не сомкнутый круг в мозге. снимки завтра постараюсь выложить. Вы про это ничего не написали,а меня сильно тревожит диагноз


С Вилизиевым кругом это частенько бывает, как говаривал Карлсон - "дело житейское", поэтому я и писать не стал.  Там много вариантов таких несомкнутостей,  это компенсируется  другими артериями. .


irasch029 написал(а):


> Сейчас жму шею- нигде не больно. Только голова не много ехать начинает. Иногда при ходьбе бывает такое- как будто меня кто то в шею толкает и голова движется вперёд ног. Даже приходиться останавливаться. Или на широком пространстве делается плохо- так не к чему прислониться или подержаться.


Уже говорил,  по возможности уменьшить на них нагрузку,  чтобы отдохнули и мазюшкой их..


irasch029 написал(а):


> И ещё доктор. При движениях шеей всё хрустит. В любую сторону. И при движениями плечами в зад вперёд тоже хруст по середине.


Мышцы-сухожилия-связки стали более жесткими, вот и хрустят. . Кроме их могут хрустеть и позвонки, которых смещают мышцы..


irasch029 написал(а):


> В крестцово-копчиковом отделе грыжа на Ш называется.


Тоже обычное дело, грыжа Шморля..


----------



## irasch029 (18 Фев 2019)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович - резкая гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии нужно ещё как то проверить или чем то дополнить - в смысле анализов или процедур?


----------



## AIR (19 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> @AIR, Андрей Иосифович - резкая гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии нужно ещё как то проверить или чем то дополнить - в смысле анализов или процед


Я же говорил про УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы,  диагносты  при исследовании замерять диаметр сосудов, вот конкретно в миллиметрах все и будет указано.


----------



## irasch029 (19 Фев 2019)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович сделать общее УЗДГ? А то там несколько подразделов исследований- примерно 4 вида.

В одном месте только БЦА делают. Этого мало будет?

Вот как смогла сфотографировать.

       

А  это заключение.

 

Не вооружённым взглядом посмотреть- вроде всё соединяется. Только недоразвита толстая артерия. Что же её заменяет? Неужели мелкие сосуды? Теперь сможете мне описать мою патологию. Что делать уже после 50 лет с этим,чтобы жить спокойно? Как помогать организму?


----------



## irasch029 (19 Фев 2019)

У кого какие мнения- не молчите,подскажите. Одна голова хорошо,а больше ещё лучше. В пятницу буду делать УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> У кого какие мнения- не молчите,подскажите.





irasch029 написал(а):


> Сплю рывками.Очень мнительная и нервная.


Моё мнение, что в организме, даже если что не так, большие возможности для компенсации. Другое дело, что в вашем возрасте может происходить гормональная перестройка организма. Плюс повышенные физические нагрузки. Это может привести к вегето-сосудистой дистонии. Может успокоительное вам надо  попить. Сходите к женскому доктору. Пусть назначит гормональную коррекцию ( Это если  надо, после анализов). Жидкости пейте чуть поболее, чем сейчас (у вас потеря веса + хруст). Усталые мышцы после работы разминайте массажем. На гипоплазию не обращайте внимание. Как-то прожили с ней 50 лет - значит организм нашёл пути компенсации. И всё равно это ничем не поправишь.


----------



## irasch029 (19 Фев 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, ВСД мне ещё в молодости поставили диагноз. Я так и думала,что ВСД обострилась,но после МРТ теперь грешу на сосуды головы. Радует,что в головном мозге без патологий. И про гормоны вы тоже правы наверно. Может нервное перенапряжение и физическое. У меня муж после инсульта уже 4 года. Стараюсь ему помогать,т.к. у него потеря памяти местами. Каша в голове. Вот я и хочу,чтобы мне дали рекомендации по моему диагнозу. Правда надо пройти УЗДГ.


----------



## Katerisha (19 Фев 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Моё мнение, что в организме, даже если что не так, большие возможности для компенсации.


Вот +1. В первую очередь надо выдохнуть, успокоиться и понять, что вы не скоропостижно кончаетесь. И потом уже в этом покое пройти всех специалистов и исследования - выяснить диагноз и успешно все вылечить, размеренно и поэтапно. Разумеется страшно и паника - но они в данной ситуации вообще не помощники, 70% успеха в лечении это как раз в голове, да и качество жизни разное у паникующих и нагнетающих в отличии от спокойных и позитивно настроенных людей.


----------



## irasch029 (19 Фев 2019)

Мне родные тоже самое говорят,что все проблемы от головы,но диагноз уже на лицо. На снимках. Неизвестно,что в шее ещё творится. Просто мне нужен профессиональный прогноз от доктора. Выше я уже написала,как один уже мне ответил-(  он даже и смотреть не стал. Сказал,что с возрастом у нас у всех что то меняется и начинает болеть).

Где же вы все наши светила и надежда?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> И про гормоны вы тоже правы наверно.


Дело ещё в том, что женские гормоны защищают сосуды женщины от склероза. Но только до 50 лет. Поэтому вам важно иметь нормальные гормоны с вашей гипоплазией, чтобы не допустить склероз других сосудов. Этот вопрос не запускайте. Анализ сдайте на холестерин.


----------



## AIR (19 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Где же вы все наши светила и надежда?


Бродят где то..


----------



## irasch029 (19 Фев 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Дело ещё в том, что женские гормоны защищают сосуды женщины от склероза. Но только до 50 лет. Поэтому вам важно иметь нормальные гормоны с вашей гипоплазией, чтобы не допустить склероз других сосудов. Этот вопрос не запускайте. Анализ сдайте на холестерин.


Спасибо за совет. У меня месяц назад был выше нормы. Пропила месяц Розувастатин. Пропила Фенюльс для гемоглобина- был 102. С гормонами опасно,но я где то вычитала- пока ходят месячные у женщины, то она защищена от сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. На сколько это правда не знаю. На этой неделе сдам повторно анализы.

Снимки мне ни кто не прокомментирует? На сколько у меня опасная патология? Голова сегодня у меня чуть тяжёлая. Видно устала докапываться и искать решения.

Где красным обвела - эта и есть недоразвитая артерия?


----------



## vbl15 (20 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Можно с этим жить и как?


Как и раньше.


----------



## irasch029 (20 Фев 2019)

@vbl15, спасибо за внимание. Жить конечно надо,но про снимки мне так никто и ничего не говорит, хотя говорят,что на них лучше посмотреть в живую.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Фев 2019)

@irasch029, Это знаете, как у меня. 20 лет назад удален зуб. В прошлом году делала КТ верхней челюсти по поводу другого зуба. Оказалось, что во время удаления зуба (20 лет назад) корень провалился в гайморову пазуху и там лежит себе. Предложили 2 варианта: 1. резать десну и вытаскивать его, 2. через нос эндоскопом достать. Вот я и думаю: зачем? 20 лет как-то жила и ничего про корень не знала. Теперь любая проблема с ноздрей (плохо дышит, сопит) и сразу думаю про этот корень))) В общем, иногда лучше не знать) Решила ничего не делать) Сразу все проблемы пропали)


----------



## irasch029 (20 Фев 2019)

> Вот я и думаю: зачем? 20 лет как-то жила и ничего про корень не знала. Теперь любая проблема с ноздрей (плохо дышит, сопит) и сразу думаю про этот корень))) В общем, иногда лучше не знать) Решила ничего не делать) Сразу все проблемы пропали)


У вас проще. А здесь мозги-сосуды. Сами понимаете,как русская рулетка. Ведь сколько людей страдает и погибает от инсульта. Неужели медицина не может придумать лечение этих отклонений- даже операцию по пришиванию сосуда недостающего. Что то надо ведь делать,если столько людей рождается с такой патологией. Если я не то пишу - заранее меня извините.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Фев 2019)

@irasch029, вы просто под впечатлением от обследования. Ориентируйтесь на комментарий врача нейрохирурга Лебедева Владимира Борисовича, он плохого не посоветует.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Неужели медицина не может придумать лечение этих отклонений- даже операцию по пришиванию сосуда недостающего.


В тяжёлых случаях делают операцию стентирования. Вам об этом рано думать.


----------



## irasch029 (20 Фев 2019)

Спасибо Ольга за поддержку. В компетентности врачей на этом форуме нет сомнений. Но хочется более развёрнутого ответа.Интернет пугает,а врач всегда даёт надежду на здоровье.


----------



## irasch029 (20 Фев 2019)

@32Ольга, спасибо Ольга за поддержку. В компетентности врачей на этом форуме нет сомнений. Но хочется более развёрнутого ответа.Интернет пугает,а врач всегда даёт надежду на здоровье.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> В тяжёлых случаях делают операцию стентирования. Вам об этом рано думать.


А что у меня там можно стентировать,если артерии нет и переднего соединения.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Фев 2019)

Очень мнительная и нервная.
Это ответ на все ваши вопросы. Я такая же, начитаюсь интернета, потом не сплю).


----------



## irasch029 (20 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Очень мнительная и нервная.
> Это ответ на все ваши вопросы. Я такая же, начитаюсь интернета, потом не сплю).


Вот вот. И с этим очень трудно справиться. Я не замечаю,как засыпаю. После пробуждения потом начинают набирать обороты разные мысли. Где что кольнёт и сразу паника. Вот моя слабая сторона,а так у меня сила воли есть, но не в том направлении. Плохо,что у нас невропатолог не хочет мне конкретно всё разъяснить и успокоить. Лишь бы отмахнуться. После УЗДГ придётся платного искать.


----------



## irasch029 (20 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @irasch029, вы просто под впечатлением от обследования. Ориентируйтесь на комментарий врача нейрохирурга Лебедева Владимира Борисовича, он плохого не посоветует.


А ник какой.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Фев 2019)

@irasch029, @vbl15


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Фев 2019)

Если уж нейрохирург Вам говорит, что все хорошо, поверьте, и невролог не нужен.


----------



## irasch029 (21 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @irasch029, @vbl15


Ольга там имя у него Валерий.


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2019)

@irasch029, @vbl15 - Лебедев Валерий Борисович


----------



## irasch029 (21 Фев 2019)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Как и раньше.


А снег чистить также или надо теперь нагрузки понизить? Это же моя работа. Или желательно работу менять?


----------



## vbl15 (21 Фев 2019)

как раньше


----------



## irasch029 (21 Фев 2019)

@vbl15, спасибо Валерий Борисович. Декабрь очень снежный был - вот я и надорвалась видимо, что симптомы сбоя появились. Раньше придёшь домой, отдохнёшь и опять в норме, в этот раз не получалось и погода не давала отдыхать. Я и сейчас честно не так себя чувствую, как раньше. Да и ещё диагноз этот на голову давит. Не могли бы вы по снимку дать комментарий- хотелось бы от опытного специалиста  получить ответ.  Спасибо вам за внимание.


----------



## irasch029 (21 Фев 2019)

Подскажите, если давление было всегда 120/80, а сейчас стало ниже 115/112 на 75/72- с чем это может быть связано? После физической нагрузки 145/131 на 85/80.


----------



## 32Ольга (21 Фев 2019)

@irasch029, по-моему у Вас отличное давление. И после нагрузки закономерно повышается. Может вы сменили тонометр?


----------



## irasch029 (22 Фев 2019)

Оля у меня есть механический тонометр - я им всегда мерила,т.к. верю своим ушам. Потом купила автомат,чтобы сократить время. Мужу приходиться часто мерить. Вот я им сейчас и себе измеряю. Честно особо не верю ему. У старого механического надо липучки новые пришить. Всё времени нет или думаю новый купить.  Даже в поликлинике и в больницах измеряют механическими. Оль вот посмотри на этот снимок. Хоть я и не рентгенолог,но левую позвоночную здесь видно - только она сильно сужена,как бы недоразвита. А вот передней перегородки не видно - это факт. Мне кажется там ниже где то соединяется. Пипец. Я как будто собственное расследование веду.. А чего. Выложите снимки пишут и все молчат. Ни одного комментария по ним. Сегодня сделаю УЗДГ и там будет видно - что и как.


----------



## La murr (22 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Я как будто собственное расследование веду.. А чего. Выложите снимки пишут и все молчат. Ни одного комментария по ним.


Цитируйте ник врача, мнение которого Вам важно услышать, и доктор ответит.
А пока Вы участвуете в диалоге одного пациента с другим, врачи не вмешиваются.


----------



## irasch029 (22 Фев 2019)

@La murr, Да я и лично просила взглянуть, но ответ общий ( без комментариев). Кому то подробно описывают, кому нет.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (22 Фев 2019)

Боже мой, при автоматическом тонометре погрешность 120 на 80 и 115 на 75 обычное дело! Самочувствие при этом ухудшается или что? Зачем вам ровно 120 на 80? Я понимаю ,если бы оно изменилось до 80 на 50...и-то...или 160 на 100! (имхо)


----------



## irasch029 (22 Фев 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, конечно важно. У мужа был инсульт. Смотрю за давлением. Врач сказала, если 160- то это надо дать. Если ниже например 159 - то другое. Вот и думай потом. Сами они все поголовно с механикой работают. А что со мной, то не может автомат врать и показывать пониженное давление постоянно. Да и статья в интернете была про автоматы, что каждый чуть ли не третий неправильно показывает.


AIR написал(а):


> Конечно,  неплохо бы посмотреть рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы.
> Сделала УЗГД и рентгенографию ШОП с функциональной пробой. Посмотрите и посоветуйте,что делать дальше. Что такое интима утолщена и справа утолщение КИМ в области бифуркации ОСА-1,2 мм? Нарушение хода позвоночной артерии между поперечными отростками шейных позвонков с обеих сторон???


----------



## irasch029 (23 Фев 2019)

Может ещё кто прокомментировать мои заключения? Что может быть и что именно посмотреть на Мрт? Весь позвоночник или какую то определенную часть? Из за чего может быть нарушен ход позвоночной артерии?


----------



## irasch029 (24 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> И почему же это он должен быть компенсирован? По чьему приказу? Иногда действительно некоторые аномалии развития компенсируются в процессе развития организма, но это обязательным правилом не является... Вам просто не повезло..


И мне значит тоже не повезло?


Bravo написал(а):


> Бросайте это дело! Делайте упражнения на длинные разгибатели, качайте спину, периодически пейте сосудистые и тромбоасс. Врачи не помогут, или, того хуже, дуриком сочтут.
> Лично мне помогает кардионагрузка типа лыж хорошо.
> У вас все ок, если энцефалопатию не ставят по МРТ. просто живите с этим.


Зимой лыжи, а летом что?


Bravo написал(а):


> По идее надо еще ангиографию. В заключении будет говориться о снижении кровотока. Но это в идеале. Реально у 80% нарушений не выявляют. Увы.


Почему не выявляют? Или не хотят?


----------



## AIR (24 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> И мне значит тоже не повезло?


Совершенно ничего ужасного.. 50 лет не проявлялось и ещё столько не проявится..


----------



## irasch029 (24 Фев 2019)

@AIR, будем стараться не провоцировать организм. Всё таки сбой какой то произошёл. А так бы я и не стала всё проверять. Просто мне не понятно - я не врач,если ход нарушен позвоночных артерий с обеих сторон и при этом мозг питается. Надо МРТ шеи и сосудов делать,чтобы увидеть где именно нарушен? И голова то плавает по тихому(не всё время конечно). И раньше невропатолог замечал,что закрыв глаза я покачиваюсь. Сейчас два раза вокруг себя крутанусь и всё - мне хватает.


----------



## AIR (24 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Надо МРТ шеи и сосудов делать,чтобы увидеть где именно нарушен?


Количество обследований лечения не заменит..


irasch029 написал(а):


> И раньше невропатолог замечал,что закрыв глаза я покачиваюсь. Сейчас два раза вокруг себя крутанусь и всё- мне хватает.


Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном уровне. .. Если такового нет, то поменьше нагрузку, осторожно и плавно упражнения. .  Нет смысла тратить деньги на ненужные обследования.


----------



## irasch029 (24 Фев 2019)

И где мне эти упражнения раздобыть? И по поводу нагрузки. Как я выше писала,что работаю дворником(17 лет уже). Как мне теперь делать нагрузку?. Я привыкла быстро работать. Теперь как надо,чтобы опять не перегрузиться?


----------



## AIR (24 Фев 2019)

> Я привыкла быстро работать.


Придётся привыкать работать спокойнее, не дергать мышцы, пусть восстанавливаются. ..
Посмотреть упражнения "8 кусков парчи " из раздела "физкультура, ЛФК, спорт " . Точнее очень  внимательно послушать не один раз и потом выполнять спокойно и те упражнения для плечевого пояса , которые ниже этого ролика китаец показывает. .


----------



## irasch029 (24 Фев 2019)

@AIR, и в шее тоже может отпустить от этих упражнений?


----------



## AIR (24 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> И в шее тоже может отпустить от этих упражнений?


Ну это зависит от правильности выполнения.


----------



## irasch029 (24 Фев 2019)

@AIR, спасибо. Будем пробовать.


----------



## Галина Каримова (25 Фев 2019)

irasch029 Галина Мазгаровна посмотрите и прокомментируйте заключения УЗДГ в моей теме. Будьте добры. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29580/#post-384934

Здравствуйте, Ирина



irasch029 написал(а):


> Можно с этим жить и как?



В Вашем случае гипоплазия ЛПА полностью компенсирована за счет развития коллатералей, поэтому на данном этапе никакого специфического лечения не требуется. Рекомендую повторять УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головного мозга раз в год, а МРТ раз в 5 лет  для отслеживания возможной негативной динамики.

С уважением, Галина


----------



## irasch029 (25 Фев 2019)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо за ответ. А вот головокружения от чего могут быть? Правда вокруг меня ничего не движется. Ощущения ,что мозги плавают слегка. И стоя на месте иногда бывает,что голова в стороны едет. Правда быстро на место встаёт. Да и похудела я с 66 до 63 за 1,5 месяца. Сейчас вроде вес остановился. Рост 158. Хочу гормоны проверить. Месячные ходят,но каждый раз перепрыгивают на неделю раньше. Да и меня беспокоит,что Виллизиев круг у меня не замкнут спереди. Это можно как то контролировать? Спасибо Вам за внимание.


----------



## Галина Каримова (26 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> А вот головокружения от чего могут быть?


От гипоплазии позвоночной артерии. Вопрос в том, являются ли для Вас эти головокружения настолько значимыми, что Вы готовы на проведение весьма сложного оперативного вмешательства ради того, чтобы избавится от этих приступов? А по другому эту проблему не решить...


----------



## irasch029 (26 Фев 2019)

@Галина Каримова, Галина Мазгаровна головокружение работать мне пока не мешает. Оно лёгкое какое то. Иногда в работе проходит при физической нагрузке. Раньше голова вообще не кружилась. Начала плавать полтора месяца назад. УЗДГистка сказала, что мозг питается нормально и делать диагностику сосудов раз в три года. Конечно я буду делать,как вы советуете. Как же тогда эта левая артерия - всё равно перебой бывает? В заключении МРТ пишут,что левая артерия не соединяется с контралатеральной ПА артерией. Как же может помочь операция?  У меня к вам главный вопрос: какая есть профилактика этой патологии, чтобы жить обычной жизнью,как раньше. Конечно я понимаю,что организм не молодеет,но есть какие то рекомендации для поддержания. Из головы просто тревога не уходит по поводу этого всего. Сердечко ноет на нервной почве. Столько планов впереди,а тут на тебе- сюрприз.


----------



## Галина Каримова (26 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> В заключении МРТ пишут,что левая артерия не соединяется с контралатеральной ПА артерией. Как же может помочь операция?


Можно сделать искусственный анастомоз, который компенсирует недоразвитие естественного сосудистого русла. Но такие операции выполняются в случае выраженной декомпенсации (чего у Вас не наблюдается)



irasch029 написал(а):


> У меня к вам главный вопрос: какая есть профилактика этой патологии, чтобы жить обычной жизнью,как раньше.


Никакой "профилактики" в Вашем случае не существует - просто живите как живете, на продолжительность жизни гипоплазия не влияет, а качество жизни у Вас вполне удовлетворительное))


----------



## irasch029 (26 Фев 2019)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Можно сделать искусственный анастомоз, который компенсирует недоразвитие естественного сосудистого русла. Но такие операции выполняются в случае выраженной декомпенсации (чего у Вас не наблюдается)


Галина Мазгаровна, а какие должны быть симптомы у этой декомпенсации(так на всякий случай,чтобы знать)? Ведь у меня вдобавок ещё не замкнут артериальный круг большого мозга.

Галина Мазгаровна у меня ещё есть к вам вопрос: не могу понять сердце это или невроз. Закладывает слева между грудью и плечом ближе к подмышке. Может так целый день давить. Когда спишь- ничего не тревожит. Проснулась и может опять давить. Делала ЭКГ при таком состояние - нормально. Давления нет. Пульс бывает учащенный, но мне кажется от волнения. ЭХО хотела сделать- врач сказала, если ЭКГ нормальное- то не надо. Подскажите  это невроз или сердце? Нужно ещё как то проверить?


----------



## Галина Каримова (28 Фев 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Галина Мазгаровна, а какие должны быть симптомы у этой декомпенсации(так на всякий случай,чтобы знать)? Ведь у меня вдобавок ещё не замкнут артериальный круг большого мозга.


Нарушение слуха, нарушение зрения, нарушение координации, снижение когнитивных способностей...



irasch029 написал(а):


> Подскажите это невроз или сердце? Нужно ещё как то проверить?


Нужно сделать ЭМНГ межреберных нервов - если проблема в периферической нервной системе, это будет видно


----------



## irasch029 (28 Фев 2019)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо Галина Мазгаровна. Дай Вам бог успешной работы и долгих лет жизни. Если возникнут какие вопросы- можно к Вам будет обратиться?


----------



## irasch029 (1 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте Галина Мазгаровна. У меня к вам вопрос по поводу инсульта у моего мужа. На фоне высокой температуры 41 градус при воспалении лёгких у него случился инсульт прям в больнице. Помощь ему никакую не оказали и он сам по себе как то прошёл, но потом состояние стало ухудшаться. Через 2 недели его все таки положили в неврологию и сразу стали делать капельницы. Я покупала целебролезин и церковно. Он быстро пришёл в себя.Это было 4 года назад. Нарушения в движении у него не было. Перед Новым годом у него в памяти стало все путаться. Стал забывать где он находится. Меня то помнит- то не помнит. Я сама стала ему давать цераксон- раствор по пакетику в день. Даю уже 2 месяца. Какие то улучшения есть. Но на улицу одного уже не отпускаю- может потеряться.  Теперь я прочитала, что цераксон нельзя долго давать, т.к. к нему есть привыкание. Что мне теперь делать? Можно чем то заменить? Подскажите пожалуйста. Ему 70 лет.


----------



## Галина Каримова (1 Мар 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Если возникнут какие вопросы- можно к Вам будет обратиться?


Конечно - для это я получила профессию врача))



irasch029 написал(а):


> Что мне теперь делать? Можно чем то заменить?


Что же я могу подсказать Вам - не видя результатов КТ или МРТ головного мозга, энцефалографии, дуплекса сосудов? Не зная ни природы инсульта, ни его локализации, ни объема дефекта тканей? У меня нет даже элементарного анализа крови, карты артериального давления и пульсовой волны, выписки из медицинских карт и сопутствующего анамнеза...

Любой совет с моей стороны (кроме как рекомендации обратиться лично на прием к опытному неврологу и не заниматься самолечением) будет не только неэффективным, но и вредным.


----------



## irasch029 (1 Мар 2019)

@Галина Каримова, я вас поняла.


----------



## irasch029 (2 Мар 2019)

@Галина Каримова, Галина Мазгаровна у меня голова очень редко болела. Сейчас стала замечать, что стала болеть каждый день не постоянно,а как то периодами. То в затылке, может спереди, а то вообще то как бы внутри.Ночью сплю нормально. Болей не чувствую. Но и боли не особо сильные- как бы тупые. Ноющие. Как бы наболевшие. Может где то пережимает?После физ.нагрузки у меня шея справа за ухом побаливает. Сейчас вроде нет. Голова всегда болела справа- аж глаз было больно поднять вверх. Таблетками мало пользовалась. Могла поспать и проходило. Сейчас вам пишу и голова то болит- то стихает. Не могу понять- от чего это? Вчера ответ пришёл по анализу крови. Холестерин спал с 6.26 до 4.46. Гемоглобин поднялся с 102 до 128. Сывороточное железо в норме. Да и я, когда слегка массажирую голову - боль стихает. Может у вас есть какие нибудь предположения.


----------



## irasch029 (12 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте Галина Мазгаровна. Нужен ваш совет. Стало беспокоить меня тревожное состояние. Начинается все в подложечной области. Давит, сжимается там все, аппетит пропадает и конечно никакого настроения нет. Появляется апатия ко всему. Голова становится ватной. Не знаю как со всем этим  справится. Мешает работать. Выпью валерианы- немного помогает, но  в голове все равно что то сидит- мысли о которых не хочу думать. Это что может быть психоз или невроз? Как самой с этим справится? Что можете посоветовать? На психо таблетки не хочется садиться.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (12 Мар 2019)

Психотерапевт, отпуск и смена обстановки, море, решение проблем, о которых думать не хочется. Решите проблемы, уйдет тревога! Плюс, от навязчивых мыслей можно отвлечься, помогает физкультура, домашние животные, хобби и т.д. Меня не спрашивали, но это вполне помогает от тревожного расстройства


----------



## Галина Каримова (12 Мар 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Да и я, когда слегка массажирую голову - боль стихает. Может у вас есть какие нибудь предположения.


Возможно так проявляются так называемые "головные боли напряжения". По интернету трудно поставить точный диагноз...



irasch029 написал(а):


> Выпью валерианы- немного помогает, но в голове все равно что то сидит- мысли о которых не хочу думать. Это что может быть психоз или невроз?


Вполне возможно и то и другое.



irasch029 написал(а):


> Что можете посоветовать? На психо таблетки не хочется садиться.


Не хотите принимать таблетки - попробуйте научиться медитации или другим вариантам  психологического аутотренинга...


----------



## горошек (12 Мар 2019)

@irasch029, исключите сначала болезни желчного, поджелудочной, печени, желудка. Сделайте УЗИ и гастроскопию. И, если все нормально,  то спокойно лечите нервную систему.


----------



## irasch029 (12 Мар 2019)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Возможно так проявляются так называемые "головные боли напряжения". По интернету трудно поставить точный диагноз...
> Вполне возможно и то и другое.
> Не хотите принимать таблетки - попробуйте научиться медитации или другим вариантам  психологического аутотренинга...


Спасибо за ответ. Самое главное я всё это понимаю,что это от головы,но очень трудно справится. Помогает валериана и родные,когда рядом. Одна боюсь вообще оставаться. Мне спокойно,когда кто то рядом.


горошек написал(а):


> Исключите сначала болезни желчного, поджелудочной, печени, желудка. Сделайте УЗИ и гастроскопию. И, если все нормально,  то спокойно лечите нервную систему.


Всё это проверила- ничего такого. Есть гастрит-пролечила. хронический панкреатит сейчас в покое, желчный бывает хулиганит.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> психотерапевт, отпуск и смена обстановки, море, решение проблем, о которых думать не хочется. Решите проблемы, уйдет тревога! Плюс, от навязчивых мыслей можно отвлечься, помогает физкультура, домашние животные, хобби и т.д. Меня не спрашивали, но это вполне помогает от тревожного расстройства


Море не могу позволить сейчас себе- у меня муж после инсульта. Одного никак не оставить. Про животных -у меня 5 кошек и собака. Вот кошечки как раз не дают мне спать полноценно ночью. С собакой приходиться гулять, но после сшибания координации, появилась боязнь идти одной. Уже самопроизвольно боюсь повтора. Вот такая у меня мнительность. Раньше к бездомным животным была как то спокойна. Сейчас стараюсь накормить, подлечить. Иногда плачу от того,что не могу их пристроить. Жалко всех. Мне сестра говорит,что у меня расшатана нервная система.


----------



## irasch029 (12 Мар 2019)

@Галина Каримова, Галина Мазгаровна к вечеру собралась поесть и пропал аппетит. Пыталась запихивать еду и не могу нормально проглотить. Гоняю во рту и всё. Что это может быть? Меня аж от страха трясти начало. Давление 118 на 73. пульс 80. Подташнивает. От чего это не понимаю? Что мне делать? И опять неприятно давит в подложечной области. С утра нормально было,но я и есть правда не хотела. Подскажите,что мне делать?

Что можно ещё проверить?
А поджелудочная может давать такие симптомы? Когда попала в больницу с поджелудочной - то там у меня были сильные боли, рвота, которую трудно остановить. А сейчас просто, как будто что то там сжимается и не много печёт. И подташнивает от страха.


----------



## irasch029 (13 Мар 2019)

Сегодня на работе чуток отвлеклась. Только стоит сесть и опять по середине начинается движение. То бурлит, то давит, то сжимается. Поела сегодня через силу борщ. Была у терапевта. Не много успокоила: сказала, что по анализу крови ничего серьезного нет. Гастроскопия тоже: гастрит, бульбит. Завтра пойду к эндокринологу. Надо все таки гормоны проверить, щитовидку. Ещё врач мне посоветовала пропить  Анвифен по 1т. 3 раза в день и для аппетита Лив 52. Как вы думаете по поводу этих препаратов? Как восстановить аппетит? Худеть не хочется больше.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Мар 2019)

Аппетит пропадает на фоне тревожности. перестаньте тревожиться и восстановится, или кушайте когда хотите, но витаминную пищу, а не пюре с сосиской,чтобы у организма были все ему необходимые вещества питательные. Да у вас на фоне болезни мужа и слетела нервная система. Вам нужно найти радость в жизни и постараться все равно отвлекаться, ситуацию проработать и принять, иначе никак. Себя загонять не нужно. Старайтесь, работайте над собой.
Сходите в кафе, порадуйте себя любимым блюдом) если готовить нет желания


----------



## irasch029 (14 Мар 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, сегодня ночевала у родных. Попросила дочь посмотреть за отцом(ей на работу вставать 4.50 утра), но согласилась. Так мне было хорошо. Как пришла домой - опять тревожность всплывает, но стараюсь её гасить. Анвифен только начала пить - сказали месяц надо. Посмотрим,что будет дальше. А какую витаминную пищу?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Мар 2019)

irasch029 написал(а):


> А какую витаминную пищу?


Как какую? Овощи, фрукты ,масла кунжута, оливковое, льняное, каши из круп, вареное мясо, молочку ,если идет вам, хлеб бездрожжевой, морсы делайте из ягод (сейчас они даже замороженные продаются), супы-пюре, рецептов много) и отвлекайтесь, очень тяжело, когда близкие болеют, проходили такое...держитесь, свою жизнь не забрасывайте! Ищите радости в мелочах все равно, нельзя только о болезнях думать и о плохом. Не впадайте в депрессию


----------



## irasch029 (21 Мар 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, нервы немного стихли. Нет уже таких ПА. Только аппетит никак не наладится. Ноет и давит в области эпигастрии и даже в спине на этом уровне побаливает. Когда сижу нормально- стоя давит на позвоночник. И сердце в этом месте сильно бьется. Не знаю что там может побаливать: желудок поджелудочная или позвоночник.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Мар 2019)

вот точно такая же была фигня, ныло, побаливало будто и спереди и со спины, в области эпигастрии, сердце казалось там тоже бьется сильно (не быстро, а именно сильно) не стала разбираться, прошла боль, иногда ощущаю в этой области еще сердцебиение, не вникаю даже, но появилось такое после стресса еще в 2017 году, но и на фоне этом болел грудной отдел позвоночника, при выпрямлении спины была даже одышка, после длительного курса ЛФК прошло все. Не стала я проверять желудок, поджелудок, диафрагму и тд, мне лень) Поэтому, если разберетесь, напишите, интересно)


----------



## irasch029 (21 Мар 2019)

Хорошо. У меня когда случился первый приступ панкреатита в 2014 году я похудела сразу за 24 дня, проведённые в больнице на 10 кг- с 67 до 57. Потом ещё 2 раза подряд попадала. Такие боли, рвота, которую ничем не остановить - только под капельницей. При приступах и после снятия такая же пульсация была по середине. Стоять долго не могла - надо было сесть или лечь. Ходила к кардиологу и он сказал надо пропить глицин по 4 таблетки 4 раза в день. Три дня пропила и все успокоилось. Сейчас не знаю в чем причина.


----------



## Aniue (28 Авг 2019)

Ипохондрия.


----------



## irasch029 (12 Янв 2022)

Добрый вечер. Всех с Новым годом. Уважаемые специалисты нужна ваша консультация. 4 января утром, как только проснулась еле встала с кровати- было сильное головокружение. Давление было 154/109 и пульс 108. Тошнило. Раза 3 вырвало. На всякий случай вызвала скорую. Исключили инсульт. Сделала УЗИ брюшной полости, почек и ЭКГ. В пределах нормы. Сегодня была у невропатолога. Все распросил и поставил диагноз Хроническая ишемия головного мозга на фоне гипоплазии левой ПА. ДППГ. Разве можно так сразу определить? Прошло 6 дней и голова еще не много плавает при повороте вправо. Делала упражнение по Брандт- Дароффу. Ложилась влево-кружения нет
 Вправо - сильно, но повторно меньше. Озвучьте свои предположения. Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Янв 2022)

Может это - [https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Транзиторная_ишемическая_атака] ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2022)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Озвучьте свои предположения. Спасибо.


ДППГ.


----------



## irasch029 (13 Янв 2022)

Федор Петрович, а что теперь с диагнозом ХИГмозга делать? Ведь это серьезное обвинение. Как это проверить? Терапевт может в этом разобраться? Что мне делать дальше? Извините - С добрым утром.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

irasch029 написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а что теперь с диагнозом ХИГмозга делать? Ведь это серьезное обвинение. Как это проверить? Терапевт может в этом разобраться? Что мне делать дальше? Извините - С добрым утром.


Хроническая ишемия?
А что не можете делать мозгами?
Головокружение не от него.


----------



## irasch029 (13 Янв 2022)

С головой вроде норм. Плавает немного, когда поворачиваюсь вправо и голову вверх вниз наклоняю не сильно. Федор Петрович, а от руки может идти искривление скелета? Рука то полусогнутая. Белье вешаю и ребра справа заходят. Рука то короче. У меня и спина стала болеть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

irasch029 написал(а):


> С головой вроде норм. Плавает немного, когда поворачиваюсь вправо и голову вверх вниз наклоняю не сильно.


Не тянете на ишемию мозга.
В любом случае надо полечить. Позвонки вкривь и вкось, мышцы туда же, нервы не к черту.



irasch029 написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а от руки может идти искривление скелета? Рука то полусогнутая. Белье вешаю и ребра справа заходят. Рука то короче. У меня и спина стала болеть.


Конечно, это важный момент в причине боли.


----------

